# Best movie of all time!!!!



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

You can only pick one!!!!!!

CASABLANCA is my vote


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Caddyshack


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Watching a good one now - Close Encounter of the Third Kind.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

The Big Lebowski.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Animal House?


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

Lonesome Dove


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

Or Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

one that is tough but I will go with Smokey and the Banbit


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Street Fighter with Jean-Claude Van Damme and Raul Julia - The Citizen Kane of our time.

Seriously, I gotta say Apocalypse Now.


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

A Few Good Men


----------



## geneg (Aug 29, 2010)

silence of the lambs


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Strange Brew.....TAKE OFF YOU HOSERS!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

The Ten Commandments


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

woodd203 said:


> Or Jeremiah Johnson


...or Tombstone! Ok, not the best, but I like em. 
Also A River Runs Through It, The Patriot, Jaws, Star Wars(still remember seeing that for the first time and thinking "Oh ****, this is good"!), and Animal House for funny. Then just about all Clint Eastwood stuff.


----------



## bennjc (Jun 14, 2010)

Godfather


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

The Passion of the Christ


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

The Godfather. No doubt about it. :rybka:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

bennjc said:


> Godfather


exactly!


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

Wading Mark said:


> ... Seriously, I gotta say Apocalypse Now...


Available on Blu-ray the 19th of this month.

_Casablanca_ is one of those movies that I think is a bad movie, but I like it so I watch it about every other month. The way Ingrid Bergman exits each scene just doesn't look natural. She was beautiful, but I don't think she was particularly talented.

Same way with _Reds_. Bad movie, but I like it so I watch it every 2 or 3 months.

The best movie of all time will forever be _Forrest Gump_.

.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"The Wake of the Red Witch"....the 'Duke' was never better..


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I watch Forrest Gump everytime it comes on. Might be better ones out there but I think it's hard to beat.


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

THE GREATEST MOVIE = THE GREAT ESCAPE

Could watch it once a month


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Brete said:


> exactly!


x3 . . . wg


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Pulp Fiction has to be up there.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Shane


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

Skeeter Bait said:


> THE GREATEST MOVIE = THE GREAT ESCAPE
> 
> Could watch it once a month


Good call


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Hard to pick just one.

I think _*Cool Hand Luke* _deserves some consideration.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Rambo 1-27


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Red Dawn!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Unforgiven-Clint Eastwood, best western and best movie ever made. Saw it again this afternoon (AMC). Awesome.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

1 Forrest Gump. 2 Godfather. 3 Braveheart. 4 Tombstone. 5 Goodfellas. 6 The Patriot. 7 Top Gun. 8 Animal House. 9 Platoon. And 10 Road House. That's my top ten.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

*"TimeMachine"* .....the 2002 version.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Attack of the Killer tomatoes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Maybe not.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Prolly not.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

wizard of oz with alotta close 2nds


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Hard to pick just one.
> 
> I think _*Cool Hand Luke* _deserves some consideration.


x2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Joe Dirt?


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

how about Tin Cup??? that one is up there


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

*My fave*

I believe this movie was the last to sweep the five major categories at the Oscars. It won Best Picture, Best Director, Best Screenplay, Best Actor (Jack Nicholson) and Best Actress (Louise Fletcher), my all-time favorite, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Saving Private Ryan deserves at least a mention...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Gary said:


> Joe Dirt?


PFG!


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> "The Wake of the Red Witch"....the 'Duke' was never better..


Wow, Jim...I have not thought about that movie in many years, but you are right. It could be the best ever......certainly for the Duke. I also like "In Harm's Way".


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey, where are all the chick flicks???

Pretty Woman
You've Got Mail
Sleepless in Seattle
Sabrina
50 First Dates
Thomas Crown Affair

But, if I don't want to watch it alone it would have to be ----

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How about Predator?


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

KEN KERLEY said:


> I watch Forrest Gump everytime it comes on. Might be better ones out there but I think it's hard to beat.


 i second forrest gump...castaway is up there too. Tom Hanks is the man


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bubbaette said:


> Hey, where are all the chick flicks???
> 
> Pretty Woman
> You've Got Mail
> ...


I heard of Blazing Saddles!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

texanlegend said:


> i second forrest gump...castaway is up there too. Tom Hanks is the man


I'd say he's okay, but maybe not ALWAYS the man!


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

Outlaw Josey Wales, Patton, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles, Tora, Tora, Tora. And many more, but I can watch these over and over.


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I'd say he's okay, but maybe not ALWAYS the man!


thats funny right there..


----------



## goingdeep7299 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lonesome Dove


----------



## Goldfishboy (Aug 7, 2006)

*best movies*

I would say napoleon dynamite and dumb and dumber. Followed by Glory, Braveheart, Boondock Saints, and a close 4th Gladiator...
just my humble opinion

Goldfishboy


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned Bikini Car Wash Company 1, 2, 3, and 4. Police Academy was also great.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*A Lot of You Didn't Do Well In School Did You?*



capt mullet said:


> You can only pick one!!!!!!


The OP said *you can only pick one.* Where did the lists come from?


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

not fair to ask this kinda question but for not the good the bad the ugly comes to mind


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

lonesome dove


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

braveheart


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool Hand Luke is the best!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Lawrence of Arabia
Chinatown
Godfather
Unforgiven
Star Wars
Blade Runner
Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

there's too many great movies to pick just one all-time favorite, but a few that come to mind: _the wizard of oz, it's a wonderful life, the godfather, chinatown, annie hall, pulp fiction, forrest gump _... i could go on and on for an hour.

i've always liked _casablanca_, but personally, i think it's a little over-rated. a true classic, though.

movies are kind of like food: tastes are very individual and personal. but you can tell a lot about a person by what kind of movies they like.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

It's A Wonderful Life.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

the_dude_abides said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned Topless Bikini Car Wash 1, 2, 3, and 4.


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

you gotta see.....amazon women on the moon

best movie has to be True Grit

Forrest Gump is up there though


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

debbie does dallas.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

DANO said:


>


thats just not right:an4:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

*"The Horse In Motion"*


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Deep Throat.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*movie*

TEN COMANDMENTS CHARLETON HESTON yes .


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Urban Cowboy...end of discussion!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Animal House
Patton
?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

" The Incredible Shrinking Man"........the last sentence in that ancient movie is..." To God their is no ZERO, I still exist". I am 64 and will never forget that....EVER!!


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Gladiator!

some of my runner-ups are the natural, old yeller, and tombstone


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

Inglorious Bastards...Forrest Gump is the shiz though. Everyone should see Casablanca at least once. Boondock Saints (1 not 2. F 2). I don't think I saw anyone mention Top Gun, it might not be your favorite now, but I bet it was at some point, lol. So many good movies mentioned too. I might have to go back over the thread and make a list...

Oh I forgot - BLOW


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Giant


----------



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

*Scarface*


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I've never seen Casablanca (only that famous part) -- guess I need to go rent it.


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

polekaat said:


> you gotta see.....amazon women on the moon


LMFAO @ Black Men with no Soul:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

My #1- Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*No mention of Hoosiers?*

I watch it everytime it comes on thinking Chitwood will miss that jumper.

I agree it is hard to pick one movie. Favorites shift on moods, seasons, and of course Blood/Alcohol level.
I will stick to the rules and stay with Hoosiers. Can believe I don't own it? Guess I'll be buying that one next
Classic line:
Referee: 'Coach you only have four on the floor.'
Coach: 'My team is out on the floor.'


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Star Wars*

Surprised that it took so long for Star Wars to be mentioned. The followups may have diminished the series but the original, for the time it was made, was incredible. Of course, you might have to have a little gray to remember it.



notthatdeep said:


> Lawrence of Arabia
> Chinatown
> Godfather
> Unforgiven
> ...


----------



## Matapanga (Sep 7, 2005)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Dazed and Confused.


----------



## 1sicpup (Mar 16, 2009)

Pulp Fiction is my favorite. To bad Tarantino can't seem to repeat.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Patton


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

The Cowboys starring John Wayne!!! Life as it should be.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

gitchesum said:


> Dazed and Confused.


Good movie, very accurate portrayal of growing up in Texas in the 70's. My all-time favorite is proly "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance". John Wayne, Jimmy Stewart, Lee Marvin- hard to go wrong with that line-up.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I personally love bogart movies I am surprised nobody mentioned the african queen. That is one of the great classics also. I am a movie war buff and I see some of you guys are also but nobody mentioned Midway. I could watch that movie every single day of the week. Also Gone with the wind. I actually just saw it in its entirety a few weeks ago and it was really good


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Debbie Does the Entire Planet


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

Cynoscion said:


> Unforgiven-Clint Eastwood, best western and best movie ever made. Saw it again this afternoon (AMC). Awesome.


I have to agree with Unforgiven. Probably is my top western but hard to say for top movie ever. I have always been partial to Westerns and really like the more realistic types such as

Unforgiven
Culpepper Cattle Co.
Open Range
Rio Bravo and Rio Lobo both similar
The Wild Bunch
The Missing although it could do without the voodoo
lots more but never been too hip with the spaghetti westerns

I suppose one of my top all times would be "We were soldiers"
"The Longest Day" is up there also


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Braveheart


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fiftypesos said:


> I have to agree with Unforgiven. Probably is my top western but hard to say for top movie ever. I have always been partial to Westerns and really like the more realistic types such as
> 
> Unforgiven
> Culpepper Cattle Co.
> ...


I agree with "We were Soldiers". Mel Gibson was awesome in that movie!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Caddyshack


X2..one of the best comedy's ever.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

fiftypesos said:


> I have to agree with Unforgiven. Probably is my top western but hard to say for top movie ever. I have always been partial to Westerns and really like the more realistic types such as
> 
> Unforgiven
> Culpepper Cattle Co.
> ...


dont forget 'once upon a time in the west" that is one of teh best spaghetti westerns for sure. Fonda does a great job of being a badguy


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

_*Jaws....#1*_


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Chisum...w/ John Wayne


----------



## mrseang (Aug 28, 2009)

The ollllllllllllllllllllllllld eddie murphy!!! Coming To America


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Braveheart


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Believe it or not I remember s list of the all times greatest movies and _*Citizen Kane* _was numero uno!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Red River,with John Wayne.


----------



## BIG TROUT (Dec 19, 2005)

*best movie*

JOHN WAYNE "THE QUIET MAN"


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Storm of the Century


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

A walk in the clouds 
with Keanu ( ? ) Reeves


----------



## CCRanch (Jul 8, 2006)

Heat


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

How in the world has no one said

*TOP GUN!!!!*

*That is the #1 movie ever made!!!*


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The Good The Bad and The Ugly!.......my fav!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Star Wars, the originals. Not that new garbage Lucas foisted upon us.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Star Wars, the originals. Not that new garbage Lucas foisted upon us.


Funny I started the kids on them last weekend, only one a week.. flashbacks it's our new thing


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

We Were Soldiers


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Up in Smoke.....









http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/0d...smoke-trailer-from-cheechandchong?rel=by_user


----------



## killa52 (Jun 19, 2007)

LONESOME DOVE . . . . HANDS DOWN


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

TOMBSTONE


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

TOUGH to limit it to one.

Braveheart
Forrest Gump
American Beauty
Gladiator 
The Mission
Big Fish


Either Braveheart or Big Fish gets my #1.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

The GodFather


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Airplane!

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Young Frankenstein or Blazing Saddles


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

fin&feather said:


> Funny I started the kids on them last weekend, only one a week.. flashbacks its our new thing


you should drag it out and make them wait 3 years between movies like we had to.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool Hand Luke. :biggrin:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bonito said:


> The GodFather


Make him an offer he cant refuse. :biggrin:


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Depends on my mood but two that I will watch anytime
In Harms Way
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Power Pole (Jul 13, 2010)

Forest Gump
Dances with Wolves
Braveheart
A river runs through it

And of course...Back Door Bangers Vol. III


----------



## August (Jul 19, 2010)

*best movie*

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Had a hard time deciding. Had to think of the one movie I can watch over and over and never be bored with it, always something new. The Departed had a such a great plot, a great cast, and even the music.


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

*You Pogues are all WRONG!*

"New Wave Hookers" with an All-Star cast featuring an underage Tracy Lords depicting a she-devil and Ginger Lynn. One of the few adult films that actually has a plot. Also, "I Like To Watch" starring Bridget Monet is a classic also. Unfortunately they're not at your local library's DVD rack. I just with I could digitilize my copies.


----------



## August (Jul 19, 2010)

*best movies*

ok here's a more complete list

True Grit, the Unforgiven (original movie with Burt Lancaster/Audie Murphy), No Country for Old Men, The Searchers, One Eyed Jacks (Marlon Brando/Karl Malden), Apocalypse Now, Tje Godfather, and on and on


----------



## speckledredfish (Jun 18, 2008)

woodd203 said:


> Lonesome Dove


I like me some Lonesome Dove


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Why is Apocalypse Now considered a good movie? Someone please 'splain this to me.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Saltwater Soul said:


> Surprised that it took so long for Star Wars to be mentioned.
> 
> And now let us begin with episode 3 "A New Hope"...


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Lonesome Dove & The Godfather
Awesome



birdnester said:


> Shane


Awesome



dishman said:


> Shawshank Redemption


Very good



txgunrunner said:


> braveheart


Very Good



jdsuperbee said:


> Giant


Love it

But I will have to go with...

*Home From the Hill*

My personal favorite.:wink:


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

The Outlaw Josey Wales!


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Tough to pick one. Either "Kelley's Heroes" or "The Bridge on the River Kwai".


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

My all time favorite is "The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao" with Tony Randall...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Full Metal Jacket deserves a mention too....


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

T2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Sleeper .......... woody allen


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tombstone.. *


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Strange Brew.

Stupid movie, but I can watch it everytime I see it. That dang Nepolean Dynomite is a close second. 

Neither are worthy of any awards, but both are highly entertaining.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Warriors


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Hard to pick just one, but The Sting is in my top 5 for sure.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Captain Ron is my favorite for some strange reason. It makes me laugh every time I watch it.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

The Green Mile


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Quigley Down Under or Top Gun


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

A TIME TO KILL....The closing argument, still messes with my mind, very strong and powerful movie


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Little Big Man- "It's a good day to die."


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

VJER said:


> My all time favorite is "The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao" with Tony Randall...


Be careful...you just might laugh yourself to death

I had put down Shane.......think about it...both movies end the same way

.......anythin with Ray Harryhausen special effects is a fave


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

I am going to reach back in time and say

"The Grapes of Wrath" is pretty darn good.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Patton. George C. Scott best actor


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*PoppaHobbs*

A few Dollars More- Clint Eaastwood.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

GOODFELLAS :texasflag


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

speckledredfish said:


> I like me some Lonesome Dove


I actually like them in pairs. I can usually get a double that way.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Why is Apocalypse Now considered a good movie? Someone please 'splain this to me.


Probably because of the director and Brando. I didn't care much for it, but sometimes it seems movies are stamped "great" based on the credits more than the movie itself.

I have most of the movies mentioned here, so I obviously like all of them, but there are still those movies that people mention here I haven't seen in forever, like Little Big Man. That's a really great movie. Hoffman is an incredible talent. He makes those around him look pale in comparison.

Never like Cruise in anything, not Top Gun, not Few Good Men (loved Jack), nothing. He simply sucks at acting. Other than Born on the 4th, every character he's played (with the exception of Tropical Thunder, another great flick) has been an extension of his Risky Business/Top Gun personality.

One I have not seen mentioned (maybe I missed it) is "Heat". I thought that was a good movie.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Power Pole said:


> And of course...Back Door Bangers Vol. III




Then there's "Power Pole Volume V"


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Why is Apocalypse Now considered a good movie? Someone please 'splain this to me.







"CHARLIE don't surf"............nuff said..


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

So many to chose from.

Bladerunner


----------



## k_see900 (Sep 14, 2005)

Full metal Jacket, the first half is the best
ferris Buler
the wife hate "Army of Darkness" cause I end up quoting it for two weeks after watching it....


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Dazed and Cornfused! :mpd: 

swifty


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Patton
Apocalypse Now


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Another vote for One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest. 
Lonesome Dove 
Unforgiven
Slingblade
The Godfather
The Last Picture Show 
The Departed
Tombstone

Funniest movie ever Revenge of the Pink Panther.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

My favorite is 
"Rebel Without a Cause"

Jim Stark 
"If I had one day when I didn't have to be all confused and I didn't have to feel that I was ashamed of everything. If I felt that I belonged someplace. You know"


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

So many good choices


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

As "happy" as this may sound....
Legends of the Fall.


----------



## slicks (Oct 2, 2006)

Gladiator!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

fiftypesos said:


> I am going to reach back in time and say
> 
> "The Grapes of Wrath" is pretty darn good.


 "Of Mice and Men" was another good Steinbeck novel/movie.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

k_see900 said:


> Full metal Jacket, the first half is the best
> ferris Buler
> the wife hate "Army of Darkness" cause I end up quoting it for two weeks after watching it....


 ...A jelly donut, private Pyle?...
...what is your major malfunction...


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Willow!


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

All of the afore mentioned plus Stagecoach, The Quiet Man and Red River~ the Duke of course


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone mention The Ten Commandments? I have to watch that every year!

For a war movie, its a toss up between Patton and Longest Day


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*another Lonesome Dove Fan*


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Dune


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

last of the mohicans


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Good Will Hunting is another great one.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

I'd have to go with Forest Gump...

A little known movie called "Life is Beautiful" is pretty much up there~! Great Father and Son movie!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Paint Your Wagon with Lee Marvin and Clint Eastwood...followed by the Green Mile....then Star Wars...then Forrest Gump...then Patton...finally Grumpy Old Men (and the followups)


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Lonesome Dove but its not a movie.

Spartacus.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Sgt. York with a lot of close seconds


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Rio Bravo


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Animal House is right up there.


----------

